# Wenckebach



## Sasha (Oct 13, 2008)

Not really strictly eMS but funny none the less!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVxJJ2DBPiQ&feature=related


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 13, 2008)

its a threepeat, but still amusing


----------



## firecoins (Oct 14, 2008)

Same video makes the rounds.  You know when someone is a medic studnet when they post it.  

Last year whenI was in school I got emailed to me several times from other students. 

there is also so weird video with a dancing doctor.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Same video makes the rounds.  You know when someone is a medic studnet when they post it.
> 
> Last year whenI was in school I got emailed to me several times from other students.
> 
> there is also so weird video with a dancing doctor.



You mean the Weird Al "Like a Surgeon" video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N26KWq7MmSc


----------



## emt_angel25 (Oct 14, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Same video makes the rounds.  You know when someone is a medic studnet when they post it.
> 
> Last year whenI was in school I got emailed to me several times from other students.
> 
> there is also so weird video with a dancing doctor.





ha ha i know that video....its on paramedictv.com it really is kinda funny


----------

